# Canada- Online Supply Store



## Nela (Nov 13, 2009)

Any Montrealer will know that finding rabbit supplies may not be the easiest tasks. I was recently pleasantly surprised to find a new online store offering many products, including Oxbow. They also say they offer a flat shipping rate. inkbouce: 

The site is:

http://www.montrealcritters.com


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 13, 2009)

I might try there site. Might be a bit cheaper than where I already order it from.


----------



## Nela (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh you are right eh, it's a 10$ flat shipping rate across Canada :biggrin2:That'd be great if it is! Will get a mod to change the title :rose:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 14, 2009)

I just placed an order with them. The flat rate shipping is awesome! Shipping is usually what kills me when ordering. But no one sells Oxbow up here, so I have to order my rabbit food online. I used to order from Leith Petwerks, then switched to Flower Town Chinchillas (a Canadian company.) Flower Town's prices were a few dollars less, but they didn't have flat rate shipping. So I'm not sure which is more affordable.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh, and another retailer is: http://www.canadianpetconnection.com/page.asp

They have a few things. I have ordered from them before with no problems. I can't remember the shipping costs. They are in Oakville Ontario i believe.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 14, 2009)

*Nela wrote: *


> Any Montrealer will know that finding rabbit supplies may not be the easiest tasks. I was recently pleasantly surprised to find a new online store offering many products, including Oxbow. They also say they offer a flat shipping rate. inkbouce:
> 
> The site is:
> 
> http://www.montrealcritters.com


I've checked out the site and I love their products. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been using http://www.chewsypets.com/ 

I email them everytime I need something and then someone calls back with the price and for my MC #.

Very friendly staff


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 15, 2009)

Just placed my first order


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 15, 2009)

I found Oxbow pellets at G&E pharmacy. However they don't have Critical Care.


----------



## kahlin (Dec 15, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Just placed my first order


Please update us when you get your stuff. I hope to do an order after the holidays.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 17, 2009)

*kahlin wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just placed my first order
> ...


Not a problem. Shippment is expected to arrive Tuesday.
I order 9pounds of Timothy Grass, 9pounds of Orchard Grass and A Timothy Hay basket. Which reminds me I should use my bunny savings to pay that portion off my Master Card.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 22, 2009)

The package arrived. The hay is green looking it's awesome it's packed nice Oxbow bags. 
When I order 50lbs from Chewsey Pets my hay was in a orange garbage bag inside the box. 

I will Definitely be ordering from them again.


----------



## kahlin (Dec 22, 2009)

Glad to hear a positive review. I will definitely be ordering from them after the holidays.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 7, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> Oh, and another retailer is: http://www.canadianpetconnection.com/page.asp


I would pick the Montreal Critter store over this one because the Montreal Store has a flat $9.99 shipping. And the Canadian Pet doesn't, it looks like they ship by weight.


----------



## Nela (Jun 30, 2010)

I just wanted to say that a while ago, I mentionned this to the head of the rabbit department at the SPCA. She said that many people have used the site and has heard lots of good things about them. Ironically, I moved away so now I cannot use the site myself But anyway, should be a good site for fellow Canadians


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 30, 2010)

I still use Montreal Critters. Always great service!


----------



## Nela (Jun 30, 2010)

Woo, glad to know it's good! :biggrin:


----------

